# My granola bars seem too crumbly...



## Emmeline II (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm trying to make my own granola bars (the Laptop Lunches receipe) but they don't hold together that well when I cut them into bars; do they need more oil







.

Also, I have an oatmeal cookie recipe that calls for 1cup and a quarter of sugar; can I substitute something else?


----------



## lasciate (May 4, 2005)

Oil won't help them hold together - sugar/syrup will.


----------



## creekprincess (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm thinking some Honey


----------



## dawningmama (Jan 14, 2003)

Moving this over to Nutrition & Good Eating.


----------



## lil_earthmomma (Dec 29, 2006)

Honey would definitely be best for holding them together.

As far as your cookie recipe, I have successfully changed every sugar recipe for maple syrup, and cut at least a 1/4 of the measurement out. So 1 cup and a 1/4 of white sugar would become 1 cup of maple syrup.


----------



## Emmeline II (Feb 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *creekprincess* 
I'm thinking some Honey

That's what my dh said, though he also said that he thought some horses would enjoy the granola bars, as well







.


----------



## Emmeline II (Feb 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lil_earthmomma* 
Honey would definitely be best for holding them together.

As far as your cookie recipe, I have successfully changed every sugar recipe for maple syrup, and cut at least a 1/4 of the measurement out. So 1 cup and a 1/4 of white sugar would become 1 cup of maple syrup.

Would that work with honey as well? Maple syrup is fairly expensive, though honey has gone up quite a bit as well.


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

I could never get my granola bars to hold together. We just ended up eating them as a granola. Really good with milk!


----------



## lotus.blossom (Mar 1, 2005)

I wish I knew where my granola bar recipe was.......its AWESOME! I remember though that it had peanutbutter and brown rice syrup in it. The texture was great and they held together awesome!


----------

